# Paracord Deer Drag



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

I just bought a couple hundred feet of paracord and was thinking it would be cool to try to build a shoulder harness (either one shoulder or backpack style) with a neck loop to use for dragging deer. Would paracord along be enough to do a wide enough shoulder strap to make it relatively comfortable? I don't know if this is the right section but I know there are some folks on here who are great with the stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I would use a padded strap from an old pack or one the kids no longer use and implement it into the paracord concept, you're probably already wearing a pack while hunting - hookup something off that. Myself I just use 1/2" anchor rope about 10' long and throw it in the pack. Depends on the terrain.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

hassell said:


> I would use a padded strap from an old pack or one the kids no longer use and implement it into the paracord concept, you're probably already wearing a pack while hunting - hookup something off that. Myself I just use 1/2" anchor rope about 10' long and throw it in the pack. Depends on the terrain.


That's a good point. As with a lot of folks when they get a roll of paracord, I have a solution looking for a problem. I will have a pack so I could simply make a draw closure neck loop whose ends tie nicely onto my pack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

